# another lo-grow hygro species?



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I got this from Robert H at aquabotonic last summer as a low grow hygro sp. I figured if I waited I'd see an ID on it somewhere, but if it's been named I've missed it. Does this have a name?

First shot to show the detail on the plant. Second shot to show relative size--it's in a 30 gallon.

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

It looks like Hygrophila sp. 'Pantanal Wavy' I have a chunk of it growing in my 75


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure that's sp. 'Pantanal Wavy' (Hygrophila costata). H. costata doesn't have bullate leaves and the one in the picture seems to have bullate leaves. Also, H. costata grows tall and it grows tall fast!

I'm honestly stumped as to what it is though.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

jazzlvr, do you have a link to a pic of your tank?

If it gets tall, then it's not this plant. This one tends to creep along the ground and send up vertical stalks every few inches. It's a slow grower--at least for me.

Aaron--I didn't think there was an unusual plant around that hadn't passed through your tanks. ;-) Now I'm really wondering about this one.

Thanks for taking the time to look and reply.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aarons right mine doesn't have bullate leaves but besides that they look very similar mine is at about 6" tall right now and hasn't gotten any taller yet but maybe it will in the future i don't doubt Aaron when he says it gets tall


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

CherylH said:


> jazzlvr, do you have a link to a pic of your tank?
> 
> If it gets tall, then it's not this plant. This one tends to creep along the ground and send up vertical stalks every few inches. It's a slow grower--at least for me.
> 
> ...


I suppose you'll just have to send me some so I can figure it out. 

Seriously though, it looks like an interesting plant. What sort of light intensity do you grow it under?

Jazz - post a pic of the one you have. Maybe it's another one too. Costata grows as fast as angustifolia.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I run a single PC bulb over most of my tanks, so roughly 30 watts per foot of tank length (I don't think wpg is accurate when considering bow front tanks). I almost lost it when I was trying to use EI and it is thriving now that I've gone to keeping nitrates really low. On the other hand, it grows much taller in my discus tank than the others, so it could be that it takes to ammonia/ammonium better than nitrate since the fish are fed heavily (levels read 0, but it still has to process through), it could also be the higher temp. It can take the heat--it's in a discus tank. I only run DIY CO2 and I outgas part of that because I think dissolved oxygen levels are important too, so it's not demanding about CO2 levels.

It's a really nice plant, so you can bet I'm spreading it through several of my tanks to make sure I don't lose it. I'll be happy to share when I have extra (shouldn't be too long). I may have to contact you via pm--I dont' think I have enough points to post plants for sale here yet.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

CherylH said:


> I may have to contact you via pm--I dont' think I have enough points to post plants for sale here yet.


You do now. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences with this new plant Cheryl. I just love hearing about new species in the hobby.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm trying to remember where I got the plant from... as I remember it was an unidentified Hygrophila. It was listed simply as Hygrophila sp. I believe it came from an Indonesian plant farm. It looked like the dwarf hygro that Tom Barr was talking about. It had much shorter leaves at the time, it is interesting to see what it grew out to look like. Cheryl you are the first person who has shown the plant a year later. I have wondered what everyone who bought the plant thought of it. It looks pretty cool!

I didn't know pantanal wavy and costata was the same plant. I was selling costata about 2 years ago.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a photo I took of it last year. The leaves were only a couple inches long. They don't look quite so bullate as they grew out to be










I just called it dwarf hygro.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Robert--Thanks for the extra info and the emersed pic! This has turned out to be a great midground plant and deserves to become established in the planted community. I'm really glad I got some when you had it available. 

In my tanks (low levels of nitrate and moderate light) it's not invasive--relatively slow growth and stays in its designated space. It sends out a shoot a few inches from the main stalk and that grows up and then it sends out another shoot. I find it grows taller (4-6 inches) and denser under brighter light. Where it's shaded, the shoots go further from the main stalk and don't get as tall (2-4 inches) or as bushy. It's quite a bit taller than the emersed form--the leaves switched to mainly vertical growth.

Hopefully, the info you posted will help get an ID for it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It should also be noted that the plant has kinda tough, woody stems like corymbosa and costata species do. The plant farm lists it as Nomaphila sp. which is the former classification for all the Hygrophila corymbosa species.


----------

